# Breastfeeding in Public



## tempest

What is your opinion on mothers breastfeeding in public?


----------



## DrumRunner

Mine is short and sweet.. If society thinks it's great and "sexy" for a girl/woman to run around in a bikini that's nothing more a few strings tied together, but a mom breastfeeding should not be looked down up or considered inappropriate. No, that's just wrong IMO.


----------



## kait18

tricky tricky 

well i generally go by if you are exposing your breast to nurse a baby in public you are techincally stripping/streaking which is not acceptable. however there are always loopholes. 

my loophole for people breast feeding in public is that they please cover themselves with those blankets/sheets/bibs whatever they are called. they go over your head and sit around your neck and on the shoulders and drapes down the womens body and covers both breasts and the child nursing. there are always bathrooms you can go in for emergencies, you might have to buy something small but then again the women should have pumped before leaving the house just for the slight chance you might need to feed again or have the curtesy to cover up the public feeding and not to expect others to be ok with her exposing herself.

but then when you add women in uniform whether military, police, fire, etc etc they should not breast feed in public when wearing the uniform. when they are out of uniform they are regular civs so my above comments would then apply. to me it is extremely disrepectful to breastfeed in public in uniform.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I hope I do not get flamed for expressing my opinion and please keep in mind I am female.

It makes me hugely hugely uncomfortable. I feel like I'm viewing an intimate moment that I should not be and I do not like it at all.


----------



## calicokatt

kait18 said:


> tricky tricky
> 
> well i generally go by if you are exposing your breast to nurse a baby in public you are techincally stripping/streaking which is not acceptable. however there are always loopholes.
> 
> my loophole for people breast feeding in public is that they please cover themselves with those blankets/sheets/bibs whatever they are called. they go over your head and sit around your neck and on the shoulders and drapes down the womens body and covers both breasts and the child nursing. there are always bathrooms you can go in for emergencies, you might have to buy something small but then again the women should have pumped before leaving the house just for the slight chance you might need to feed again or have the curtesy to cover up the public feeding and not to expect others to be ok with her exposing herself.
> 
> but then when you add women in uniform whether military, police, fire, etc etc they should not breast feed in public when wearing the uniform. when they are out of uniform they are regular civs so my above comments would then apply. to me it is extremely disrepectful to breastfeed in public in uniform.


Would you eat your dinner in the bathroom? Especially a public bathroom? I wouldn't, and I wouldn't feed my baby in there either. (here honey, hang on a minute while I put down a toilet seat protector, so I can sit in the little stall and feed you on the toilet) And most of the time when I was is nursing, you can't see a darn thing anyway, so why overheat both baby and mom by draping them in a blanket(this has been the case for nearly every other nursing woman I had ever met, as well)? Honestly, when I've covered up in a blanket, it draws more attention, and the little old ladies want to see the baby and rip the blanket off anyway. 

If I don't get to breastfeed my baby when he/she's hungry, then you should have to keep your little (fat) bottle-fed porkers at home, too. 


Can't tell I feel strongly about this one, can you? I once nursed my son for almost the entirety of the flight from California to Germany, with no blanket to cover us and the only comments I got were how well behaved he and my 4 year old were, and how much the other passengers appreciated it.


----------



## waresbear

Use a blanket, I did, no one sees anything. I did it in public and no one seemed to notice or mind, this was in 1980's. I could careless if a mom exposes her breast to nurse her baby but others (men!) might look for a bit too long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

*If it's under a blanket*; who cares? Really, can we get teenagers to pull their pants up, get age appropriate clothing, and THEN worry about something so menial as how a woman feeds her baby?


----------



## Speed Racer

Jake and Dai said:


> It makes me hugely hugely uncomfortable. I feel like I'm viewing an intimate moment that I should not be and I do not like it at all.


This.

I have no issue with women breastfeeding, but WHY does it have to be out in front of God and everyone? 

If your baby needs food, fine and dandy. But at least put a blanket or cover over your boob instead of whipping it out where everyone and his brother can see it.

And please, don't start with the, 'But it's NATURAL!' Yeah, so is pooping, but I don't want to see anyone else doing _that!_

As far as the butt floss and toilet tissue squares that pass for bathing suits nowadays, I don't like to see that much skin out in public, either.


----------



## texasgal

Baby's have to eat. Breastfeeding mother's shouldn't be locked away out of the public like they are doing something wrong.

And just like with anything .. there is an appropriate way to do things.

If it makes you uncomfortable to know that a woman is breastfeeding under that baby blanket, that is YOUR issue.

If a woman feels the need to show her nipple to the public everytime she breastfeeds, that is HER issue ..

imo.


----------



## Tianimalz

texasgal said:


> Baby's have to eat. Breastfeeding mother's shouldn't be locked away out of the public like they are doing something wrong.
> 
> And just like with anything .. there is an appropriate way to do things.
> 
> If it makes you uncomfortable to know that a woman is breastfeeding under that baby blanket, that is YOUR issue.
> 
> If a woman feels the need to show her nipple to the public everytime she breastfeeds, that is HER issue ..
> 
> imo.


I rather note see anyone's nipple, and I'm no prude when it comes to the human body :lol: Really, it's about modesty, specially if it is a public place to eat. My mother breast fed all 5 of my siblings and myself, so I am dis positioned not to mind it, however I REALLY don't want some woman whipping it out in the eatery booth next to me. It is awkward, distracting, and not something I want to have my mind wandered too while I am trying to enjoy my lunch :lol: You can't just bypass modesty laws because baby is hungry, either please use a blanket, or pump it beforehand.


----------



## kait18

calicokatt said:


> Would you eat your dinner in the bathroom? Especially a public bathroom? I wouldn't, and I wouldn't feed my baby in there either. (here honey, hang on a minute while I put down a toilet seat protector, so I can sit in the little stall and feed you on the toilet) And most of the time when I was is nursing, you can't see a darn thing anyway, so why overheat both baby and mom by draping them in a blanket(this has been the case for nearly every other nursing woman I had ever met, as well)? Honestly, when I've covered up in a blanket, it draws more attention, and the little old ladies want to see the baby and rip the blanket off anyway.
> 
> If I don't get to breastfeed my baby when he/she's hungry, then you should have to keep your little (fat) bottle-fed porkers at home, too.
> 
> 
> Can't tell I feel strongly about this one, can you? I once nursed my son for almost the entirety of the flight from California to Germany, with no blanket to cover us and the only comments I got were how well behaved he and my 4 year old were, and how much the other passengers appreciated it.


 
the blanket thing i am talking about is made for moms nursing. it gives great ventilation so the baby isnt sufficating nor does it add any more heat then the baby being up against your body. and the length of it is to the females waist/hips so its not covering you whole body.

as for using the bathroom..well then rent a motel/hotel room or go to your car or somewhere else private where the public doesn't have to watch. bathrooms are just easier to find and get to. and i have worked with plenty of mothers that prefered going in a closet then a bathroom. but its up to that mother to decide what private place to go nurse. the bathroom or private place is only necessary if there is no blanket..sorry for confusion 

and personally if anyone tried touching me or moving blankets or anything i had covering my baby you can bet i would throw a fit. i have my baby hidden for a reason anyone trying to do anything to move blanket or anything i have covering him is techincally assualting and or harrassing not including family but then againmaybe it can ;p. but i would feel uncofortable with strangers coming up to me when feeding. 

as for bottle fed babies vs breast fed. i never said they werent welcomed in public just please dont expose your private area to public to feed. i dont want to see people making out in public so why would i want to see a mom nursing. :hide:


----------



## LegendsChic

I am in support of it. I did it, but I believe in covering up as much as possible. I don't want anyone seeing my breast and I sure don't wanna see anyones elses either, lol!


----------



## kait18

texasgal said:


> Baby's have to eat. Breastfeeding mother's shouldn't be locked away out of the public like they are doing something wrong.
> 
> And just like with anything .. there is an appropriate way to do things.
> 
> If it makes you uncomfortable to know that a woman is breastfeeding under that baby blanket, that is YOUR issue.
> 
> If a woman feels the need to show her nipple to the public everytime she breastfeeds, that is HER issue ..
> 
> imo.


 
whats the difference between me exposing my bare boob vs a mother other than the sole fact one is going to feed a baby. its exposing a body part which is suppose to be hidden in public. indecent exposure i think its called when people get fined for exposing private parts in public?


----------



## Mike_User

What follows is not a judgment one way or another, but simply an account of a recent personal experience. A few months ago my wife, our baby, and I were sitting in a circle with other parents and their babies at the Music Together class we go to on Sundays, when suddenly a woman took out her breast, lifted her baby to it, and began breastfeeding. Boy, did it catch me off guard. She was sitting directly across from me in the circle and I didn't know what to do with myself. Look at the ceiling? Look off to the side? Close my eyes? I just turned to my wife and daughter and sang the most purposeful verse of "She'll be coming around the mountain when she comes" that I ever have or ever will. :?


----------



## kitten_Val

I have no problem with mom doing it as long as she's using a cover blanket. I feel uncomfortable too if someone just gets the breast naked to feed the baby.


----------



## Tianimalz

Administrator said:


> What follows is not a judgment one way or another, but simply an account of a recent personal experience. A few months ago my wife, our baby, and I were sitting in a circle with other parents and their babies at the Music Together class we go to on Sundays, when suddenly a woman took out her breast, lifted her baby to it, and began breastfeeding. Boy, did it catch me off guard. She was sitting directly across from me in the circle and I didn't know what to do with myself. Look at the ceiling? Look off to the side? Close my eyes? I just turned to my wife and daughter and sang the most purposeful verse of "She'll be coming around the mountain when she comes" that I ever have or ever will. :?


:rofl: Oh my gawd, I laughed at this!! Poor Mike :lol:


----------



## Failbhe

I don't have children myself, but a close friend of mine has a nursing baby and she uses a cover - it's basically a large bib made out of very lightweight fabric. It covers everything (except when her three year old yanks on it to see the baby...) and as far as I know, it doesn't make her or the baby feel 'overheated'. 

Covered breastfeeding - no issue with it whatsoever. Non-covered - mildly uncomfortable, but if it bothers me I just don't look.


----------



## Jake and Dai

:shock: Mike!

I would've had to get up and leave. LOL


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> And please, don't start with the, 'But it's NATURAL!' Yeah, so is pooping, but I don't want to see anyone else doing _that!_


Bahahahahaha.... I was just about to give this example... If you have diarrhea and there is no bathrooms around do you just get off your pants and poo right there?

Yes, yes, I understand it's different, but there is such things as a modesty and respect for others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

kitten_Val said:


> ................., but there is such things as a modesty and respect for others.


This^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I'm all for covering the boob when feeding. I definitely feel like it would be totally akward If (let's just say, hypothetically) you were walking down Times Square and some lady just whips out a bare boob and starts feeding? No problem with it otherwise but I believe it should be covered or atleast not completely visible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt

While some women really do 'whip it out' the vast majority of nursing mothers don't. Most of them don't go out in public and try to nurse a newborn, because its just too awkward, and the baby thwarts all attempts to keep things covered. But just because a few women want to flaunt what they've got/what they're doing, doesn't mean the rest of us should be penalized. I've seen and used those blanket thingies with the collar that is supposed to make them more ventilated. Breastfeeding is hot and sweaty enough, yes, those are better than draping a blanket, but not by much.

Some women wear short shorts with their butt cheeks hanging out, should we ban shorts so we're not subjected to those women? Some women wear shirts that are so low the only part of their breast you CAN'T see is their nipple, should we require high collars so we're not subjected to it? I think the reality is that we expect (and should expect) for people to be mature and responsible in their actions. Most women are well aware that breastfeeding makes many people (men especially, but also women who seem to think their man is going to be turned on by it) uncomfortable, and will at least turn away or be discrete while getting situated. Once the baby is nursing, you really can't see anything. Its not her fault if you're uncomfortable because you 'know what's going on'. 

You can't penalize an entire group of people based on the indiscreet actions of a few.


----------



## grayshell38

And we're only covering the issue of adults and their thoughts on seeing exposed breasts. Is it really fair for the people that have their children out in public and don't want _them_ seeing breasts?

I don't have any issue with covered breast feeding.


----------



## texasgal

kait - there is no difference.. that's why it is HER issue. There should be some modesty involved.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

grayshell38 said:


> And we're only covering the issue of adults and their thoughts on seeing exposed breasts. Is it really fair for the people that have their children out in public and don't want _them_ seeing breasts?



This. 

Personally, it's life. But I know ALOT of people who would get all uppity and herky jerky about there children seeing it. 

No one is penalizing the ones who do breast feed in public but I'm sure its just as akward as seeing someone poo in public or something of the like. Just some things are uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18

calicokatt said:


> While some women really do 'whip it out' the vast majority of nursing mothers don't. Most of them don't go out in public and try to nurse a newborn, because its just too awkward, and the baby thwarts all attempts to keep things covered. But just because a few women want to flaunt what they've got/what they're doing, doesn't mean the rest of us should be penalized. I've seen and used those blanket thingies with the collar that is supposed to make them more ventilated. Breastfeeding is hot and sweaty enough, yes, those are better than draping a blanket, but not by much.
> 
> Some women wear short shorts with their butt cheeks hanging out, should we ban shorts so we're not subjected to those women? Some women wear shirts that are so low the only part of their breast you CAN'T see is their nipple, should we require high collars so we're not subjected to it? I think the reality is that we expect (and should expect) for people to be mature and responsible in their actions. Most women are well aware that breastfeeding makes many people (men especially, but also women who seem to think their man is going to be turned on by it) uncomfortable, and will at least turn away or be discrete while getting situated. Once the baby is nursing, you really can't see anything. Its not her fault if you're uncomfortable because you 'know what's going on'.
> 
> You can't penalize an entire group of people based on the indiscreet actions of a few.


personally i think as a whole our societies acceptable clothing needs to change. if it were up to me there would be no short shorts, no itsy bitsy bikini, no baggy pants, etc. when did exposing as much of your body become acceptable? does no one believe in imagination anymore? 

thats my 2 cents on that, so now you understand why i dont want to see someone whip it out. and as for penalizing i dont see how it really penalizes anyone. the sheets/bibs gives the mother and baby privacy and allows for people to mind there own business. its a win for both sides.


----------



## kait18

texasgal said:


> kait - there is no difference.. that's why it is HER issue. There should be some modesty involved.


its not just her issue when its in public. when she is in a private setting its all her decision but when a mother exposes others and there childrens to it, it then becomes a public issue and everyone is involved.


----------



## JoesMom

I had five children and breast fed them all. I am very shy and managed to do it without anyone even realizing it in most cases. I made it a point to wear clothes that were conducive to sneaky feeding. I have thrown a blanket over my shoulder so me and the babies cheek was covered or totally over all of us if it was getting tricky. I am for breast feeding because it helps with bonding for mom and baby. It means that you can't just prop up a bottle and go on about your day. The nutrients from Mom's milk help with antibodies and is the perfect nutrient for baby. Stop making a big deal about it and let Mom's feed in peace. I do feel some women use it as some kind of statement. They seem to get a little militant about their right to feed *Anywhere* they want to. There are places that I did seek out a very private place to nurse. It seemed to me inappropriate to feed while in church so would find a quiet empty room at those times.

My children have managed to embarrass me by making to much noise or jerking the cover off, but even at that there was not much to see.


----------



## texasgal

Work with me *kait*.. I'm agreeing with you. A woman has an issue if she feels the need to show her breasts in public. How much plainer can I be??? lol

Down, girl! *smile*


----------



## DrumRunner

Administrator said:


> What follows is not a judgment one way or another, but simply an account of a recent personal experience. A few months ago my wife, our baby, and I were sitting in a circle with other parents and their babies at the Music Together class we go to on Sundays, when suddenly a woman took out her breast, lifted her baby to it, and began breastfeeding. Boy, did it catch me off guard. She was sitting directly across from me in the circle and I didn't know what to do with myself. Look at the ceiling? Look off to the side? Close my eyes? I just turned to my wife and daughter and sang the most purposeful verse of "She'll be coming around the mountain when she comes" that I ever have or ever will. :?


Definitely had a little laugh at this! I can understand this and I would have been a little caught off guard as well..


----------



## kait18

texasgal said:


> Work with me *kait*.. I'm agreeing with you. A woman has an issue if she feels the need to show her breasts in public. How much plainer can I be??? lol
> 
> Down, girl! *smile*


:lol:


----------



## DancingArabian

Posting from mobile so I can't quote.

I am ok with public breast feeding if it's covered up. I do not want to see boobs at work anymore than I want to see someone's genitals through their clothing or buttcheeks or anything else.

If eating my meals required me to be bottomless, then yes a bathroom would be more appropriate. Breast feed wherever you want, just avoid giving a peepshow.

As for while in uniform, I think it's inappropriate. If you're in uniform, you're working - or at least you're giving the impression of being on the clock - and unless you're a nanny or the like you're not being paid to care for your child. It's no more appropriate than it is to bring your baby to work. Of course there's exceptions but that's what they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

I figure it's not really any of my business, and a mother can feed her baby wherever she wants. Between TV, movies, strip bars, Vegas, and the two I have seen in real life rofl, I have seen about a gazillion boobs. A flash of boob from a nursing baby gets me neither excited nor incited.

Now, if nipples were on a woman's butt, my attitude would be different...


----------



## tinyliny

Women who do the "whip it out" in public to breast feed are showing a great insensitivity to other people. Even though it's "right" to feed the baby and there is no shame , or shouldn't be, it still makes those around you uncomfortable. If you dont' take the feelings of others around you into account, you are being very selfish.
A mother can always find a way to make it discreet.


----------



## Joe4d

yep , its a perfectly natural human thing. SO is peeing. So is pooping, so is making the baby to begin with.


----------



## myhorsesonador

My local mall has a room just for brest feeding mothers. Cumfy couches, chairs, toys and play area for other children and all. 

That in IMHO is a beter alternative.


----------



## tempest

Joesmom, we aren't saying breastfeeding is wrong, we're just discussing people's opinions on doing it in public. I have nothing against breastfeeding, I just find it to be an uncomfortable situation if a mother does it uncovered in public.


----------



## waresbear

Well Faceman blew this theory out of the water-"When a guy sees lots of different boobies, what would he want to see next? More boobies!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

I fed my kid for quite a long time. I NEVER fed in public. I went out to the car, cranked on the AC and relaxed. Trying to cover up my "goods" was too difficult, too stressful, awkward, etc. My baby was/is tall and long, I'm short and squatty so plopping down on a bench didn't work for me. I also tried to TIME my outings with feedings, why wouldn't you? I didn't want my kid getting cranky and bawling while I was at the grocery. It's just common sense.

At home was another story. I fed openly, my house, and if you didn't like it YOU go somewhere else less comfortable.

As far as seeing other people do it? Just TRY to cover it up. I don't appreciate the defecating/urinating comments. IT IS NOTHING LIKE A BOWEL MOVEMENT, that is disgusting. It's hard enough being a modern woman and CHOOSING to do what is right and feeding your baby the best thing possible. So people who have a problem with it need to turn their heads if they are uncomfortable to avoid witnessing a slip "out". Humans are perverts and we'll never live in a society where our bodies are nothing more than sex objects. NEVER.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

FlyGap said:


> As far as seeing other people do it? Just TRY to cover it up. I don't appreciate the defecating/urinating comments. IT IS NOTHING LIKE A BOWEL MOVEMENT, that is disgusting.


Well to some, seeing a random boob hanging out on a complete STRANGER is discusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Well to some, seeing a random boob hanging out on a complete STRANGER is discusting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then don't go to some tribes out in africa.

In some cultures it's normal for women to go around topless.


----------



## kait18

myhorsesonador said:


> Then don't go to some tribes out in africa.
> 
> In some cultures it's normal for women to go around topless.


 
but thats there culture and when thrown into there society people would adapt to it. but in most cultures bareing private areas auch as a boob is not acceptable.


----------



## myhorsesonador

kait18 said:


> but thats there culture and when thrown into there society people would adapt to it. but in most cultures bareing private areas auch as a boob is not acceptable.


Since when has it not been "acceptable" to brest fed in public? Women have been doing it since the dawn of time. I see no law that says women can't feed her baby.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Trust me, I wouldn't go to Africa. :lol:

It's not that fact that women shouldn't feed in public. It's the fact that I don't want to see a random woman's nipple hangin out in broad daylight. Atleast have a bit of respect and keep covered in some way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18

myhorsesonador said:


> Since when has it not been "acceptable" to brest fed in public? Women have been doing it since the dawn of time. I see no law that says women can't feed her baby.


breast feeding no problems there , the problem comes to the indecent exposure which in my eyes is the problem. which does have consequences

especially in a public setting


----------



## texasgal

This is so funny. Women wear practically NOTHING at the beach .. and even when it's covered up, you "see" nipples. G-strings, etc.

Guys find it sexy. Women must LIKE that guys find it sexy. They wear the stuff.

It's a rare movie or TV program anymore that doesn't show nudity, and we obviously support these programs or they wouldn't be on. AND, Pornography is one of the biggest money making businesses in the world. (not saying it's right .. just sayin')

Then we all gasp in disgust when a woman feeds her baby in public. I don't get it.

And, again, I'm all for a little discretion. 

But why do we all act like a bunch of prudes when it's obviously ok to the majority of the public to see blatant nudity eveywhere else?? (again, not saying it's right, just sayin)

Just another weird double standard, I think.


----------



## wetrain17

If I want to see someone "whip it out" I'll go to the appropriate place for it. If I want to go to a park to play some frisbee with the dog, it is the last thing I want to see. So, yes it makes me very uncomfortable when I look over and see a woman breastfeeding. There is a time and a place, and a public venue is not the place. Plan ahead.


----------



## kitten_Val

texasgal said:


> This is so funny. Women wear practically NOTHING at the beach .. and even when it's covered up, you "see" nipples. G-strings, etc.


TG, you don't see women in bikini on mall, supermarket, movie theater, etc. 

There is nothing wrong with feeding a baby, but covering takes one second. There are not only adults in public areas, there are also kids (who can be embarrassed or (in opposite) embarrassing others by finger pointing and asking "what is it?"). Also many places have special "mother room" designed for that purpose (or as someone mentioned on thread simply do it in your own car, with a/c and relaxing). 

But yes, I have to say the majority of moms try to cover or find a place with more privacy. I very rarely saw someone getting a boob out to feed.


----------



## DrumRunner

What about Girls Gone Wild?? They all "whip them out" for beads? And this is acceptable? People PAY for the DVDs and such and it.. Don't go to Mardi Gras if you think a woman breast feeding is inappropriate.. It's just as much an American "culture" party (and other parts of the world) as the African tribes who just walk around with the girls hanging out.



kitten_Val said:


> TG, you don't see women in bikini on mall, supermarket, movie theater, etc.


After moving to a beach town for the summer I'm happy to see a girl with a bikini that covers most of her top and bottom..In the grocery store, play grounds, beaches, pool, restaurants.. Girls walk around with a skimpy bikini top and a mesh "shirt" because here it qualifies as a shirt and no one can say anything.. We have women walking around in thong bikinis..


----------



## FlyGap

Really? Seeing a bit of a breast (or FEEDING A CHILD) is as bad as someone pooping in public? Nahhh.
It is tacky to hang it all out, again humans are perverts. A little bit of modesty goes a long way.


----------



## texasgal

Again, not saying I agree with it, and I do think they should use some discretion .. 

Just noticing the apparent double standard.


----------



## kait18

texasgal said:


> This is so funny. Women wear practically NOTHING at the beach .. and even when it's covered up, you "see" nipples. G-strings, etc.
> 
> Guys find it sexy. Women must LIKE that guys find it sexy. They wear the stuff.
> 
> It's a rare movie or TV program anymore that doesn't show nudity, and we obviously support these programs or they wouldn't be on. AND, Pornography is one of the biggest money making businesses in the world. (not saying it's right .. just sayin')
> 
> Then we all gasp in disgust when a woman feeds her baby in public. I don't get it.
> 
> And, again, I'm all for a little discretion.
> 
> But why do we all act like a bunch of prudes when it's obviously ok to the majority of the public to see blatant nudity eveywhere else?? (again, not saying it's right, just sayin)
> 
> Just another weird double standard, I think.


 
i think its because of the comfort level. when you watch tv you know what to expect from certain shows. you wouldnt dare see mrs. camden on 7th heaven whipping out a boob or seeing any of her childen doing that but then you go and watch degrassi or something similar and not to see some private part or wrong action done would be the issue with that show.

people know what to expect on tv where as when you go out people expect a certain kind of respect for others, whether it is actually shown or not people still wish the respect was always there.

respect as in picking up after ones dog, or when you have a crying child at a resturant or movie you take them outside; not keep them inside to distract others and so forth.


----------



## kitten_Val

FlyGap said:


> Seeing a bit of a breast is as bad as someone pooping in public?


Depends on a breast, FG, depends on a breast...


----------



## FlyGap

You put Depends on your breasts? LOL!


----------



## DrumRunner

kitten_Val said:


> Depends on a breast, FG, depends on a breast...


bahahaha! Love this..


----------



## kitten_Val

DrumRunner said:


> After moving to a beach town for the summer I'm happy to see a girl with a bikini that covers most of her top and bottom..In the grocery store, play grounds, beaches, pool, restaurants.. Girls walk around with a skimpy bikini top and a mesh "shirt" because here it qualifies as a shirt and no one can say anything.. We have women walking around in thong bikinis..


It's interesting, because I haven't seen it when I went to Hawaii earlier this year. I don't know about places like Ocean City though. 

In my area some stores have list of prohibited cloth (including bare feet).


----------



## DrumRunner

kitten_Val said:


> It's interesting, because I haven't seen it when I went to Hawaii earlier this year. I don't know about places like Ocean City though.
> 
> In my area some stores have list of prohibited cloth (including bare feet).


It's so scary KV.. You never know what to expect.. Like the micro bikinis.. 

I had another thought..Why is it indecent for a woman but a guy with moobs is okay? They awkwardly resemble a woman's. Why are they allowed to walk around with their shirt off and it's okay? Just a thought to consider....I was going to post a picture but it hurts my eyes..


----------



## texasgal

Don't do it DR .. we'd all need eyewash!


----------



## DrumRunner

texasgal said:


> Don't do it DR .. we'd all need eyewash!


LOL I almost want to post it just to make you all share the mental picture I can't get rid of now..


----------



## texasgal

Rainbows ... butterflies ... Rainbows ... butterflies


Flowers ... oceans ... mountains ... trees ...

Helping??


----------



## DrumRunner

texasgal said:


> Rainbows ... butterflies ... Rainbows ... butterflies
> 
> 
> Flowers ... oceans ... mountains ... trees ...
> 
> Helping??


Laugh! A little, it's still terrible.. The "indecency" rule should apply to men as well if women (Breast feeding or not) are considered inappropriate. Why is it just women targeted?


----------



## texasgal

Well, and they aren't targeted if they are sexy .. but otherwise ............


----------



## DrumRunner

Yep. Our society over what a "beautiful woman" is serious screwed up.


----------



## myhorsesonador

If it's ok for men to wear their around their ankles, where you can clearly see their junk bouncing aound, then why can't women feed their baby in public?


----------



## BubblesBlue

It's all about personal modesty. Most people don't like to see in the open but the ones doing it don't care.
Same goes with breastfeeding.


----------



## clippityclop

Well I don't know about you gals, but when I BF my babies in public places, I usually found a dressing room or a chair in a corner or something (like a dept store or restaurant) and tried to get out of the public view and always used a cover of some sort (I always made sure to get a booth at a restaurant), not because I was trying to be considerate of others (which of course I was) but because people would always STARE. Anybody else have to deal with that?

Even if you go off someplace by yourself, turn your back, sit in a booth or something to get out of the public view, people were rubber necking. It was if they WAnTED you to show them something....how about those kinds of weirdos...and I've had to get up and go to the bathroom and sit on the toilet and feed just because people were staring so badly...jerks.:-|


!!


----------



## kitten_Val

DrumRunner said:


> I had another thought..Why is it indecent for a woman but a guy with moobs is okay? They awkwardly resemble a woman's. Why are they allowed to walk around with their shirt off and it's okay? Just a thought to consider....I was going to post a picture but it hurts my eyes..


:rofl: Good point, DR!


----------



## kitten_Val

clippityclop said:


> but because people would always STARE. Anybody else have to deal with that?


Yep, they do. I guess some women are OK about it (or may be even enjoy the "attention"). I personally don't.


----------



## NdAppy

clippityclop said:


> Well I don't know about you gals, but when I BF my babies in public places, I usually found a dressing room or a chair in a corner or something (like a dept store or restaurant) and tried to get out of the public view and always used a cover of some sort (I always made sure to get a booth at a restaurant), not because I was trying to be considerate of others (which of course I was) but because people would always STARE. Anybody else have to deal with that?
> 
> Even if you go off someplace by yourself, turn your back, sit in a booth or something to get out of the public view, people were rubber necking. It was if they WAnTED you to show them something....how about those kinds of weirdos...and I've had to get up and go to the bathroom and sit on the toilet and feed just because people were staring so badly...jerks.:-|
> 
> 
> !!


People are jerks and that is what it boils down to. 

When I was breast feeding my sons I flipped the bird to more people than I can count for staring, little old ladies included in that. And no I wasn't indecently exposed either. The boys were covered with usually only their legs showing, and I had a covering over their head and my shoulder. If people are inconsiderate enough to stare, that boils down to THIER problem not mine.

YOU (general) are allowing other people to run/ruin your life if you are forced to move to a bathroom to breastfed your child. 

No way in h-e-double-hocky-sticks would I EVER feed a child in a public restroom.


----------



## smrobs

I, like others, wholeheartedly support a woman's right to feed her baby whenever and wherever it needs fed. However, I do prefer that they show a bit of discretion. I am by no means a prude, but it still makes me feel awkward to see some strange woman just whip out her boob for the entire world to see. Some sort of covering isn't asking too much, I don't think.


----------



## kitten_Val

NdAppy said:


> YOU (general) are allowing other people to run/ruin your life if you are forced to move to a bathroom to breastfed your child.


Where can you even feed in bathroom? 

On other hand I've seen some stores to have a special room next to the bathroom with sofas and all for feeding a baby. Quite cozy if you ask me. Unfortunately only very few have them.


----------



## DrumRunner

kitten_Val said:


> Where can you even feed in bathroom?
> 
> On other hand I've seen some stores to have a special room next to the bathroom with sofas and all for feeding a baby. Quite cozy if you ask me. Unfortunately only very few have them.


I've seen these rooms in department stores at the mall and especially around holidays there are little kids bouncing around on the couches..I am a germophobe.. Cannot do it, I carry hand sanitizer with me.. I can do horse germs but not other people germs. Yuck.


----------



## DancingArabian

Just because a certain number of people do something doesn't make it okay. This is in response to the argument of "well someone is doing (this) but (that) isn't okay?!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

yes, very few do...I spent many many hours on my feet (when you add it all up) just walking the baby around so she could nurse out in a lobby or hallway or other out of the way place (like if we went out to eat or shopping, etc) because there was no place to sit...no big deal -exercise, right! LOL!

I only had to do it in the bathroom a couple of times, and once only actually in a stall. I always fed my babies whenever they wanted it - I didn't do the fixed schedule thing - so I was always hopping up to go nurse... oh but nursing was so easy - no bottle to haul around, cold packs, etc...I always found myself in the potty after nursing anyway - seems nursing always made them have to go #2. And you know how that stuff likes to come out of the sides of the diaper...!

I'M SO GLAD that part of my life is over with..the poo part..LOL! No more diapers here, thank goodness.


----------



## NdAppy

There are some places off of the bathrooms for breastfeeding in some places here are as well... would I use them? Heck no. More so after watching a child and his mother in the bathroom (was a line to use teh bathroom). She opened the stall door and pulled the child out of the stall with her and the child had its hands on the toilet rim... She let the child go and the child ran right over to the nursing area and started touching and climbing on everything while she washed her hands. She then grabbed that same child by the hand without washing the child's hands... Sooooo gross.


----------



## DrumRunner

DancingArabian said:


> Just because a certain number of people do something doesn't make it okay. This is in response to the argument of "well someone is doing (this) but (that) isn't okay?!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm guessing this is pointed at me? I never said that just because a certain number of people do it doesn't make it okay..

I said if it's "bad" for WOMEN to do it, why is it okay for MEN with moobs to do it? What is so different about a woman breastfeeding than a man walking around with his shirt off?

This is okay? 










I would rather see this..









Than this.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









But it's okay..because he's a guy.. with a wig.


----------



## texasgal

^^^ O....M....G..... I'm bowing out now ... 

*eyewash*


----------



## Failbhe

^^^ Bleach isn't strong enough...


----------



## DancingArabian

Okay you made me snort laugh!

Those guys are gross and I wouldn't want to be looking at them. Maybe it was you i was referring but I'm not totally sure? Maybe more than one person ? I saw someone mention micro bikinis and about the boys who wear their pants so low their stuff flops about. And goodness knows we can come up with dozens of ick things people wear. Camel toe runs so rampant at some gyms that one almost thinks its a fashion trend.

I'm saying breastfeed in public fine, but do what the lady in your post was doing - being discreet, respectful of herself and of others and covering up. The ones that flop their stuff out without any sense of modesty is gross, disrespectful to their bodies and to those around them - much like the inapproproately small or illfitting clothing is rude and nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Wow. I would never have thought this would be so controversial today. I think I must have stepped into the Way Back Machine by accident (for anyone old enough to remember).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I am not a mother but if I were, I would nurse wherever and whenever my baby needed it. I certainly would not plan ahead and not leave my home during those times. 

I would however make an attempt to cover up, but if the baby pulled that off and someone caught a glimpse while I recovered, oh well, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. 

Breast feeding is perfectly natural and healthier. I certainly would not feed in a public bathroom either. The fact that society has become over sexualized to the point where breast feeding in public is even discussed is ridiculous.


----------



## DrumRunner

DancingArabian said:


> Okay you made me snort laugh!
> 
> Those guys are gross and I wouldn't want to be looking at them. Maybe it was you i was referring but I'm not totally sure? Maybe more than one person ? I saw someone mention micro bikinis and about the boys who wear their pants so low their stuff flops about. And goodness knows we can come up with dozens of ick things people wear. Camel toe runs so rampant at some gyms that one almost thinks its a fashion trend.
> 
> I'm saying breastfeed in public fine, but do what the lady in your post was doing - being discreet, respectful of herself and of others and covering up. The ones that flop their stuff out without any sense of modesty is gross, disrespectful to their bodies and to those around them - much like the inapproproately small or illfitting clothing is rude and nasty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do agree with you there.. Also, I was the one referring to micro bikinis too, but just said that I see a lot of them where I live and it's not surprising to see a good number of them in public.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

DrumRunner, thank you. I needed a reason to not eat for a week. Must have eye bleeeeaacchh!! :shock:
:lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

:twisted: I had to get my point across and figured that would do it. :lol:


----------



## FlyGap

AAahhhhhhhh!!!!! I googled that and was going to do it.... BUT MY EYES!!! THEY WERE BURNING!!!!! Nooooo!!!!!!!!! Do NOT do an image search for Moobs.
Ha HA HAAAA!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

FlyGap said:


> AAahhhhhhhh!!!!! I googled that and was going to do it.... BUT MY EYES!!! THEY WERE BURNING!!!!! Nooooo!!!!!!!!! Do NOT do an image search for Moobs.
> Ha HA HAAAA!!!


Challenge accepted! AUUUGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## DrumRunner

FlyGap said:


> AAahhhhhhhh!!!!! I googled that and was going to do it.... BUT MY EYES!!! THEY WERE BURNING!!!!! Nooooo!!!!!!!!! Do NOT do an image search for Moobs.
> Ha HA HAAAA!!!


I KNOW!! It's terrible.. I did it earlier in the thread and was going to be nice and not post it.. That first guy though.. Idk what his deal is..


----------



## DrumRunner

These were the worst..Gag!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Are those zits, or does he have some sort of flesh eating rash on his moobs? :shock:


----------



## DrumRunner

Whatever they are, I do *NOT* want to know.


----------



## Faceman

I don't consider breast feeding in public distasteful or offensive, but you know what I do consider offensive? Muffin tops on women or girls with big bellies. Personally, I think that is about the most disgusting "exposure" there is - ranks right up there with bare man-boobs. If you gals that do that think it is somehow sexy, you are dead wrong - those people that are looking at you aren't admiring you...they are laughing at you...


----------



## COWCHICK77

Bah ha ha....moobies....

My husband like most men will use any opportunity to see a boob(female ones, not moobies). But is completely horror stricken with breast feeding. 

I agree that discretion and modesty is nice when breast feeding in public, but realize this coming from a girl who has no children nor has the desire to.


----------



## DrumRunner

Faceman said:


> I don't consider breast feeding in public distasteful or offensive, but you know what I do consider offensive? Muffin tops on women or girls with big bellies. Personally, I think that is about the most disgusting "exposure" there is - ranks right up there with bare man-boobs. If you gals that do that think it is somehow sexy, you are dead wrong - those people that are looking at you aren't admiring you...they are laughing at you...


I cannot stand this.. Girls think they're sexy because their jeans are tight.. No, they aren't.. You need to buy some clothes that actually FIT and it wouldn't that big of a deal. It's not even about girls with bellies, girls with bellies can look fantastic.. It's how each individual girl wears her clothes.


----------



## Failbhe

DrumRunner said:


> I cannot stand this.. Girls think they're sexy because their jeans are tight.. No, they aren't.. You need to buy some clothes that actually FIT and it wouldn't that big of a deal. It's not even about girls with bellies, girls with bellies can look fantastic.. It's how each individual girl wears her clothes.


Absolutely. Curvy girls can look amazing, but when girls (of any size) wear clothing that is 5 sizes too small and the muffin tops ooze over... ick.


----------



## Lockwood

:shock: :shock: :shock:
Lockwood is poking her eyes with a fork from the moobs pictures...
*jab... jab...*


----------



## Lockwood

Oh, and before I am completely sightless and can't type...
I believe my child's right to eat his meals in peace when he needs or wants are just as important and high ranking as anyone else's.

While I did prefer quiet places with a couch or chair designed with nursing mothers in mind and I did cover myself, in reality only about 2% of the places I went (where I lived at the time) actually had those available.

Don't tell me I can't feed my child when he is hungry because women are viewed more as sex objects (thereby BFing messes with that perception too much) and I will be considerate and use discretion as mothers should.

Women who whip it out either uncaringly or for shock/in your face value are not helping mothers anywhere and I do find them offensive when they behave that way in public. Just like the mother who was recently pictured on the cover of some big magazine BF an older toddler.
She was in your face about it and that is not appropriate.

As for uniforms being worn while BF... well does a baby not have the right to be hungry just because mom's wearing certain clothes at a specific time??? I can tell you from experience that babies can't wait 8 hours to nurse no matter what shirt mom's wearing.

As long as it is done with consideration (read covering or using discretion) a uniform wearing mother is no different than a woman wearing nice clothes who works in an office, or a store uniform, or athletic wear because the job is at a gym.
A hungry baby is a hungry baby and a mom is a mom.


----------



## grayshell38

I don't think the main concern with it was that breast feeding would....incite ardor... in people,(Ick!) more that they don't care to be flashed with boobs (of any sort) while out in public. 

It seems that the general concensous is that breast feeding is acceptable if a spectacle isn't made of it. i.e. No flashing/covering up and being discrete.


----------



## FlyGap

Very Much Agree Lockwood!!!!!

Now....

MOOBIE ATTACK!!!!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This guy is quite proud.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DancingArabian

Ladies...if we only had half the self esteem guys do, huh? The diet industry would crash and burn.

LOL


----------



## DrumRunner

Jesus FG, that first one is TERRIBLE! 

Next time I hug a guy this is all I'm going to think about.. Yuck!

DancingArabian, you are exactly right!!


----------



## clippityclop

oh no you didn't!!!

:rofl: you just had to make sure your weren't the only one dreaming about that tonight....you just HAD TO share the love......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHH!


----------



## myhorsesonador

*my eyes they burn!!!*


----------



## DrumRunner

**** Yes, yes I did.. Hey, at least you're experienced with unfastening a bra strap! You can help!! *dies laughing*


----------



## waresbear

Stop with the moobs! In this whole thread, not one person said they had a problem with nursing a child as long as she covered up. If there was, I missed it. Please no more moobs, I am a married woman, I have obligations, you are leaving me with images that make it difficult.


----------



## DrumRunner

waresbear said:


> Stop with the moobs! In this whole thread, not one person said they had a problem with nursing a child as long as she covered up. If there was, I missed it. Please no more moobs, I am a married woman, I have obligations, you are leaving me with images that make it difficult.


I'm still laughing at the one in the bra.. He reminds me of the guy off of The Hangover who they keep in the trunk..


----------



## FlyGap

Just in case someone was unclear of all the different varieties...


----------



## DrumRunner

FlyGap said:


> Just in case someone was unclear of all the different varieties...


That is awful lol Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## starfia

Trying hard to ignore the moob pictures *voms*

I saw a comment about people buying dvd's of girls getting their boobs out..but I mean just because some people buy a dvd doesn't mean the rest of the public want to see it!

I have no issue with breastfeeding in public, but like others have said, I don't like full on exposure.


----------



## Lockwood

Speed, Drum, and Fly… 
(Especially YOU Fly! :shock

All three of you are now going to be responsible for paying the medicals bills I will now be incurring….
First will be the ER fees. Probably in the neighborhood of 50k or more to surgically fix my eyes, or what is left of them. I don’t have the exact totals yet because the bill is fuzzy when I try to look at it. The Doctors said there is a chance that may improve, but probably not.

Next will be the therapy bills. 
Those are going to be ongoing because I’m already have daymares about being chased through the streets of London being chased by moobs. :evil:
I haven’t actually been able to sleep yet for fear of the nightmares to come.

Why London you ask? 
Well….. I _WAS _trying to watch the Olympics but now I’m only going to be able to sit around and holler at my son to tell me who is winning.

Oh yeah, speaking of my son….. he only just turned nine, so of course there will be his therapy bills starting in a few years…. After he’s old enough to connect the dots about the day Mommy went bonkers and poked her eyes out.

Yep, all three of you might as well start sending those checks now as Hospitals and Therapists are quite spendy these days. 
If the money doesn't show up I will hunt you down.
(Of course I don’t know how that will work, being as I can barely see light and dark areas anymore! :-x)


----------



## FlyGap

I'm so sorry Lockwood!! I'd give my right boob to return your sight!!

Thanks gals for giving me some great laughs today! I seriously needed it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y

This is the best thread ever!!!!! Thanks for the laughs. It made my night.


----------



## DrumRunner

Lockwood said:


> Speed, Drum, and Fly…
> (Especially YOU Fly! :shock
> 
> All three of you are now going to be responsible for paying the medicals bills I will now be incurring….
> First will be the ER fees. Probably in the neighborhood of 50k or more to surgically fix my eyes, or what is left of them. I don’t have the exact totals yet because the bill is fuzzy when I try to look at it. The Doctors said there is a chance that may improve, but probably not.
> 
> Next will be the therapy bills.
> Those are going to be ongoing because I’m already have daymares about being chased through the streets of London being chased by moobs. :evil:
> I haven’t actually been able to sleep yet for fear of the nightmares to come.
> 
> Why London you ask?
> Well….. I _WAS _trying to watch the Olympics but now I’m only going to be able to sit around and holler at my son to tell me who is winning.
> 
> Oh yeah, speaking of my son….. he only just turned nine, so of course there will be his therapy bills starting in a few years…. After he’s old enough to connect the dots about the day Mommy went bonkers and poked her eyes out.
> 
> Yep, all three of you might as well start sending those checks now as Hospitals and Therapists are quite spendy these days.
> If the money doesn't show up I will hunt you down.
> (Of course I don’t know how that will work, being as I can barely see light and dark areas anymore! :-x)


Reading this literally made me laugh so hard I had tears! "The day Mommy went bonkers and poked her eye balls out".. perfect, and I mean perfect way to describe those pictures. I'm so sorry Lockwood! I just had to share, after I had to keep it to myself then I just couldn't help it, I had to post.



FlyGap said:


> Thanks gals for giving me some great laughs today! I seriously needed it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Definitely a fun thread, I'm glad the laughs were appreciated! I loved them!


----------



## dbarabians

Drumrunner i don't know if I should thank you for all the calls that I get from people that have seen those photos that need counseling.
You too Flygap.
Now I need therapy. Just went to check myself out in the mirror to make sure I didn't have MOOBS.
Breastfeeding is the most natural thing a woman can do.
Yes it needs to be discreet but if we can OOo and AAHH about foals and puppies nursing why not humans?
I would rather see a woman breast feed her child than change it in public.
Oh and no i don't have moobs. Not yet anyway. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

I would prefer if moms covered up, but am not too bothered if they don't. While in uniform (as a person in uniform myself) I don't think moms should be feeding in public, though I have no problem if they grab and office/closet/car/other private area.


----------



## Silent one

Oh my word, laughing so hard I can't see (thank goodness, maybe no more moobs, hahaha!) At worst I thought someone might post a breastfeeding photo, but no, I have to read thread to find MOOBS! 

I'm never going to sleep tonight........


----------



## DrumRunner

dbarabians said:


> Drumrunner i don't know if I should thank you for all the calls that I get from people that have seen those photos that need counseling.
> You too Flygap.
> Now I need therapy. Just went to check myself out in the mirror to make sure I didn't have MOOBS.
> Breastfeeding is the most natural thing a woman can do.
> Yes it needs to be discreet but if we can OOo and AAHH about foals and puppies nursing why not humans?
> I would rather see a woman breast feed her child than change it in public.
> Oh and no i don't have moobs. Not yet anyway. Shalom





Silent one said:


> Oh my word, laughing so hard I can't see (thank goodness, maybe no more moobs, hahaha!) At worst I thought someone might post a breastfeeding photo, but no, I have to read thread to find MOOBS!
> 
> I'm never going to sleep tonight........


LOL :lol: Yes! Success in the amusing everyone and getting a few laughs out of it! High fives to SR and Flygap! This thread seriously made my day.. I was not expecting it to turn out like this but it was great.


----------



## AlexS

I believe that the moobs posted where mainly men on HRT (for gender change purposes) or those with the male boobs sexual fetish. 

Maybe I am just getting older than dirt, but I don't find either especially amusing. The only other moobs there are, belong to overweight men. I don't find laughing at heavier people terribly amusing either. 

But to each their own.


----------



## Arksly

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I'm all for covering the boob when feeding. I definitely feel like it would be totally akward If (let's just say, hypothetically) you were walking down Times Square and some lady just whips out a bare boob and starts feeding? No problem with it otherwise but I believe it should be covered or atleast not completely visible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really on topic but I was walking down Time Square and an older woman was playing a guitar shirtless. That was not something that I wanted burned into my retinas...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mind

AlexS said:


> I believe that the moobs posted where mainly men on HRT (for gender change purposes) or those with the male boobs sexual fetish.
> 
> Maybe I am just getting older than dirt, but I don't find either especially amusing. *The only other moobs there are, belong to overweight men. I don't find laughing at heavier people terribly amusing either. *
> 
> But to each their own.


Incorrect, actually. 

There are a series of health conditions that can cause the development of male breasts; Klinefelter syndrome is genetic and the result of an additional X chromosome, as well as 'naturally' altered hormone levels, resulting from tumors, kidney and liver failure, or an improperly functioning thyroid gland. A man who begins developing breasts should really get checked out, even if there's a possibility that the Doc will conclude all that's needed is a trip to the gym. 

I don't generally find moobs amusing either, but there are a few exceptions...

This dude..









and

The Seinfeld Manzier - Bras for Bros.


----------



## HagonNag

ROFLMAO

::::::Handing around the brain bleach::::::::::::::

I breastfed my two in the early 70's. It was practically revolutionary and I thought my MIL would have a stroke! LOL Keeping covered wasn't a problem and I was always discreet, but if you think there is one way in He77 I would feed my child in a bathroom, you'll have to think again!

What I want to know, is where have our standards gone? It's all become relative. A girl on the beach with two bandaids on her chest and a piece of floss between her cheeks is acceptable....but a woman breastfeeding isn't? And just because a guy has a speedo on he's covered? Do the people starring in the People of Walmart ever get escorted out? Arrested for indecent exposure? Why do I have to look at some guy's underwear because he likes to wear his pants down around his knees? 

For all their hang-ups, maybe the Victorians had a point! We have the freedom to dress pretty much any way we want to.... and this old lady is beginning to think that way too many people abuse that freedom. I'm not sure why it's called common sense anymore because it's becoming exceedingly rare. People just plainly do not know how to dress appropriately anymore. BOY, I AM getting old!!!


----------



## FlyGap

Nope, not old. Just NORMAL.
We think these things are the norm because they are shoved down our throats daily, blasted on the internet, on TV, and randomly seen in public. MOST people feel the same way you do. My mom was bottle fed, doctors told my grandma that formula was wayyyy superior to BF! Now we know it's not and people prefer to formula feed over BF... Doesn't make sense.


----------



## natisha

kait18 said:


> breast feeding no problems there , the problem comes to the indecent exposure which in my eyes is the problem. which does have consequences
> 
> especially in a public setting


I've seen many big breasted bare chested men in public, some even have boobs on their backs. Men have nipples too, useless ones. Those are the ones that need to be kept covered up.
Why is it we see baby animals nursing & it's the cutest thing in the World but a human doing the same thing is repulsive to so many? Could it be that a woman's breasts are equated with sex & nursing one's own child is seen as incestuous?

I think nothing of seeing a Mother feeding her child but seeing big hairy man boobs creeps me out.


----------



## kait18

natisha said:


> I've seen many big breasted bare chested men in public, some even have boobs on their backs. Men have nipples too, useless ones. Those are the ones that need to be kept covered up.
> Why is it we see baby animals nursing & it's the cutest thing in the World but a human doing the same thing is repulsive to so many? Could it be that a woman's breasts are equated with sex & nursing one's own child is seen as incestuous?
> 
> I think nothing of seeing a Mother feeding her child but seeing big hairy man boobs creeps me out.


 
oh i agree moobs should be covered. and if you read one of my older posts i am one for changing our societies dress code.:lol:

i just think there is a time and a place for everything and when the time comes to BF please cover up because most are not comfortable with witnessing that bonding of mom and child. especially teens and young children don't need to see it. well again maybe teens should have to see it..maybe then they would realize how much time it takes to feed a baby. :-|


----------



## dbarabians

Kait i disagree that teens and children shouldn't see it.
Since they are exposed to so much sex and sexuality on the internet and TV we need to counter all that glamour by showing what breast are really for.
Now I'm not saying it shouldn't be done discreetly but if we are going to exploit breast for sex we might as well show the whole realm of uses.
Sex is no longer kept behind closed doors are whispered about.
Why should feeding a baby be. Shalom


----------



## wetrain17

Great, now all I'm going to think about are moobs when I see someone breastfeeding. Thanks ladies!


----------



## kitten_Val

FlyGap said:


> Now we know it's not and people prefer to formula feed over BF...


I just talked to the Labor and Delivery nurse in my local hospital, and they in fact very much encourage the BF, and (in opposite) tell the new moms-to-be it's better to go with BF than formula (of course, unless there is an issue like no milk). I think many people use formula simply because it's easier than BF: you have it ready, it's easier for the baby to suck on bottle than do the actual work, etc. My opinion? I'm all for BF - it's better and healthier for the baby (and (repeating the nurse here! :wink: ) better on your budget too).


----------



## kitten_Val

And c'mon, folks, leave those poor guys with moobs alone. Back pair of boobs looks even worse when shown public...


----------



## Speed Racer

wetrain17 said:


> Great, now all I'm going to think about are moobs when I see someone breastfeeding. Thanks ladies!


As long as momma doesn't have any chest hair, I think we're safe! :rofl:


----------



## natisha

kitten_Val said:


> And c'mon, folks, leave those poor guys with moobs alone. Back pair of boobs looks even worse when shown public...


She needs some strategic tattoos.


----------



## kait18

dbarabians said:


> Kait i disagree that teens and children shouldn't see it.
> Since they are exposed to so much sex and sexuality on the internet and TV we need to counter all that glamour by showing what breast are really for.
> Now I'm not saying it shouldn't be done discreetly but if we are going to exploit breast for sex we might as well show the whole realm of uses.
> Sex is no longer kept behind closed doors are whispered about.
> Why should feeding a baby be. Shalom


i think yes and no one this... 

just cause its on tv means that society just has to accept it and do the same. thats almost like saying grand theft auto (videogame) once played should be a good excuse for people to not get punsihed for enacting these behaviors in public. thats a big no no

honestly though after reading some of these comments i think teens should have to witness breast feeding, they should also have to witness a diamper being changed, and all baby aspects so they realize having sex and getting pregnant is a huge thing. but that should be in a classroom setting since most parents do not have that talk with there children.
i dont think a public area breastfeeding bare with on lookers is the best message for teens let alone the uncomfortable feelings people feel.

as for young children i do not think they should witness breast feeding enless its of there own mother or family member. why? because then the family can be prepared to explain the whole breast feeding thing on there own terms. having someone breast feed bare inpublic just puts way to many people in a perdicament they would rather not be in. should i stare, should i make eye contact, should i stop talking to her, how do i explain this to my kid, etc etc.


----------



## calicokatt

kait18 said:


> as for young children i do not think they should witness breast feeding enless its of there own mother or family member. why? because then the family can be prepared to explain the whole breast feeding thing on there own terms. having someone breast feed bare inpublic just puts way to many people in a perdicament they would rather not be in. should i stare, should i make eye contact, should i stop talking to her, how do i explain this to my kid, etc etc.


This is the main reason that so many people are uncomfortable with breastfeeding in public. If it was a normal occurrence, it wouldn't be uncomfortable for most people. And again, MOST mothers don't just 'whip it out' and sit around with their boob hanging out in public. Most wear loose fitting shirts that won't even show their side or their back when they're pulled up in front, and are drapey enough to cover the breast without suffocating baby.

Children who witness breastfeeding may ask questions, but there's nothing wrong with asking questions. I don't understand at all why a parent couldn't just answer the questions with 'she's feeding her baby, just like you've seen x,y,z animal do.' If parents aren't mature enough to handle it, then they're probably not mature enough to be parents.


----------



## DrumRunner

kitten_Val said:


> And c'mon, folks, leave those poor guys with moobs alone. Back pair of boobs looks even worse when shown public...


:shock: WHY!? Why would she do that?? And the little string that has the straps tied? 

I am by NO means joking or picking on fluffy people. I love bigger people, it just irritates me (And makes bigger people look bad) when they try to fit in clothes that are 5 sizes too small for them. Big people can be sexy! But wearing clothes that are too little doesn't do it, wear clothes appropriate for your body type and there is nothing wrong with it. Like Faceman said, women say they hate the muffintop but then they are the ones wearing pants that are too small.. I don't get that?


----------



## kitten_Val

DR, I think ANY woman can look sexy and attractive, and it doesn't depend on woman's body type. However there is a false belief that smaller cloth makes you look smaller (BTW, this is true for slim or fit women as well when some try to put on too tight pants or too short shirt).


----------



## DrumRunner

kitten_Val said:


> DR, I think ANY woman can look sexy and attractive, and it doesn't depend on woman's body type. However there is a false belief that smaller cloth makes you look smaller (BTW, this is true for slim or fit women as well when some try to put on too tight pants or too short shirt).


Exactly. We can't say it any better than that.


----------



## clippityclop

Now if they would just stop changing the sizes over and over and dropping them down, maybe some folks wouldn't be so confused.....

I sew and wear a size 12 on the pattern, in pants. I wear a 6 in jeans from the store....LOL!


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm scrawny.. size scrawny.. I've been eating like crazy trying to hit the 100lb mark the past few weeks.. It sucks because when I type it out on the computer I'm like "Oh my God, that is so tiny".. But really if you see pictures of me, I'm not THAT tiny, I'm just short and built funky.. Long legs, long torso, and long arms on a little body.


----------



## NdAppy

And I'm the opposite DR... Just got weighed today and I'm right at 200... No one believes it. Apparently I carry my weight well. >.< I'll send you som weight DR! :lol:


----------



## Failbhe

Haha well if we're sending weight, anybody want some height? I'd LOVE to lose a couple inches! I HATE having to buy pants at a specialty store! (I'm 6' tall)


----------



## DrumRunner

NdAppy, you don't look 200 at all.. I mean AT ALL.. I would gladly take some though! 

I'm stuck at 5'3"..


----------



## Jake and Dai

Failbhe said:


> Haha well if we're sending weight, anybody want some height? I'd LOVE to lose a couple inches! I HATE having to buy pants at a specialty store! (I'm 6' tall)


I'm 6' too and love it! LOL


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I'm around 140 and 5'3. I was gifted with a big rear end and thick legs -.-

So anyway back to those moobs....I mean boobs. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

*Ok...I just had to...*


----------



## Faceman

NdAppy said:


> And I'm the opposite DR... Just got weighed today and I'm right at 200... No one believes it. Apparently I carry my weight well. >.< I'll send you som weight DR! :lol:


That's what I weigh too...must be the Appy influence...:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy

**** Face! You should see the crusty looks that Phoenix gives me though. And she's no delicate flower herself. :rofl:


----------



## NorthernMama

I think I have stated my opinion clearly by my "likes" on other posts. 

Since we don't have a "dislike" available, I will now take this opportunity to state that how in blazes the respectable activity of breastfeeding got turned around to moobies is a huge dislike to me. Not funny at all; just disgusting.

And, speaking of respectable -- all this respect that is being demanded to be given to the people that are NOT breastfeeding? What about respect for the Mom that IS breastfeeding? Like not staring and not trying to relegate her and her baby to the bathroom (gross me right out) or an equally dirty "feeding station." Respect goes both ways, people.

Avoiding letting children see it because we are scared of the questions it might invite? Seriously? Don't we WANT our children to ask questions of US, their parents so they get the correct answer rather than the children trying to go off and figure it out amongst themselves? I have never, EVER had one of my young children ask me a question that I felt uncomfortable about answering honestly. Although as they got to their teen years and asked personal history questions sometimes the answer they got was, "That's not something I'm prepared to discuss with my child at any age."


----------



## srh1

I remember when I was a kid this lady was holding her baby and I was staring at the baby hoping he would turn his head so I could see what he looked like. The lady smiled at me and I smiled back then as I looked back towards the baby I suddenly realised she was breastfeeding!! 

I was so embarrassed because I was afraid she thought I was staring because of that and not just because I wanted to see the cute baby! That was awkward. She was very discreet though, which is why I didn't even notice she was breastfeeding at first. That and I was a kid and it never even crossed my mind people did that in public lol.


----------



## boots

I don't want see some woman flop her breast(s) out to feed. And don't let the "girls" out to play at work by wearing low cut skank wear at the office. That clothing is made for standing on corners in bad neighborhoods.

Have some pride.


----------



## srh1

As far as whether or not I think it is okay to breastfeed in public? Sure, but please keep covered. Why not? We don't want to see that. I don't want to see moobs either.

As far as women in Africa and other cultures not wearing tops, it's entirely different. In those cultures breasts are for feeding children. They are not sexual. And they do a lot of things that most people in America would have major issues with so I don't think it's a good comparison.

As far as our culture not seeming to mind it.. it depends. Some people are more conservative than others about this. I will not watch a movie with nudity, and I do avoid beaches and other places with a lot of people lacking proper clothing. Seeing random boobs does make some people uncomfortable and it's not hard to find a private place, or cover up, or at least be discreet. Why not just make that effort?


----------



## Chiilaa

And now we have a generation of women who may never breastfeed, aided and abetted by the shallow views of people who cannot separate "sexual" from "baby". A breast is not sexual when it is being used as a mammary gland, sorry folks. It is a warm bottle that happens to be attached to someone. If YOU can't make the distinction, then YOU are the one with the problem, not the woman breastfeeding her child.

I was not able to cover up while breastfeeding, I dare anyone to tell me otherwise. I breastfed my twins, how the hell was I supposed to keep a blanket over both breasts, over both babies, and still manage to hold the babies? I still breastfed in public - would you rather I continued to go about my business while both babies screamed at the top of their lungs?


----------



## kait18

well now i am officially torn as to what to think...:think:

i think moms should be able to breastfeed in public (always have thought they should) just think they should be considerate and cover so it doesn't make others uncomfortable.

i also think other people should not gawk at the mother while breastfeeding. its a natural thing for the mother and it should not be looked down upon. but i still find it personally uncomfortable witnessing it.

i do think teens should see it. still not sure about the younger kids. and the only reason i say younger kids is because i babysit alot and when they ask me questions about what people are doing i never know how to answer it because i am not there parent and i do not want to interfere with how much there child knows about the subject. not my place. but then again having them ask questions at a younger age might help later on down the road when they see another breastfeeding mom ..maybe they wont think anything of it. 

however compared to how much skin a breast feeding mom shows to the public vs the normal beach attire or moobs, i actually agree that a breastfeeding mom shows less parts. breastfeeding is not disgusting its just uncomfortable where as some attire people wear is disgusting and uncomfortable.

well now that i am torn i do not know what to think other than sadly i will still be uncomfortable with witnessing bare boob breastfeeding in public. covered up breastfeeding i have never had a problem with it and it will remain that way.:hide:


----------



## uflrh9y

Failbhe said:


> Haha well if we're sending weight, anybody want some height? I'd LOVE to lose a couple inches! I HATE having to buy pants at a specialty store! (I'm 6' tall)


ME ME ME PLEASE!!!!! I'm 5'1. My 11 year old daughter is 5 inches taller then I am. Do you know how it feels to yell at your child and have to look up???? For G-d sakes, she pats me on the head!!! My son drew a picture in school of our family and said to me when he gave it to me "Sorry mom, I drew you the little one cause the teacher said we had to draw it realistic." My prom photo of me and hubby (we have been together since high school) they had me stand on a chair (he is 6'4). 

Pity me and send me some of your height. I''l pay for shipping!


----------



## srh1

Well, it does make some people uncomfortable, and that's not wrong, nor is it something they can just change. Most of the time not even because they view it as sexual, but because they see it as _private_. 

Well, you gotta do what you gotta do, and I don't think it should be illegal or anything. If it were me though no matter the circumstances I would find a way to cover up or be in private. Even if that occacionally means dropping everything and heading out to the car. It will most likely still be there when I get back. Definitely a lot of planning ahead and probably some pumping so I could have bottles on hand. Inconvenient? Yeah, and if I had twins unless they were good about staying on a schedule, I probably wouldn't get out a whole lot other than for necessities, but you can bet I would stay covered.

It's partially me, prefering to keep that private, and partially because yeah, some people have issues with it and I don't think they should have to worry about that in a normal public place.


----------



## Failbhe

uflrh9y said:


> ME ME ME PLEASE!!!!! I'm 5'1. My 11 year old daughter is 5 inches taller then I am. Do you know how it feels to yell at your child and have to look up???? For G-d sakes, she pats me on the head!!! My son drew a picture in school of our family and said to me when he gave it to me "Sorry mom, I drew you the little one cause the teacher said we had to draw it realistic." My prom photo of me and hubby (we have been together since high school) they had me stand on a chair (he is 6'4).
> 
> Pity me and send me some of your height. I''l pay for shipping!


Lol - my husband is exactly the same height as me, so I never ever wear heels - he claims he doesn't mind, but I feel weird towering over him! 

I probably shouldn't have bought a 14.2 horse... :lol: I guess she's the equine equivalent of wearing flat shoes...?


----------



## DrumRunner

I have to date taller guys..which isn't hard for me. I have to wear my heels, heels are just my thing besides horse stuff. I've never dated a guy my height.. Last boyfriend (of six years) is 6'1"..


----------



## loveduffy

first 5'1 is not short I am 5'2" and reach the ground just fine:lol: I have been around woman breastfeeding a long time that is the way it is on most farm so I do not see the big deal and yes I am a guy


----------



## clippityclop

It would be interesting to see a study of exactly where the stigma comes from that breastfeeding in public is taboo..

clearly it goes both ways everywhere you go, but I wonder if it tends to be different in larger cities versus smaller country towns, etc...it is just the people that have designer c-sections on purpose? or is it more common with natural child birthers (I doubt it)... but I really don't know....

I know a lot has to do with how you are raised and brought up and where you were brought up....but I know people can break free from all of the hype and follow their instincts if they really want to. For me, it was the awful (I had no control over my own birth) first baby being born in the hospital - I hated the experience - I hated the drugged way she acted from the epidural...etc...

then with baby #2, it was midwife, and birth in my own bedroom withOUT 50 million people wandering in an out and no drugs (yes it hurt like hell) but it was private and we did our own thing (I wasn't going to let ANYONE touch her until I was ready). I didn't take her in for her first vaccs or anything else until she was 6 months old. Maybe it is a mom thing, but being in control of how you tend to your children should be a priority and not be dictated to you by someone else - that goes for ANY topic on child raising, I think!


----------



## dbarabians

My Fathers mother was a genteel southern lady.
One did not discuss pregnancy or sexuality .
Victorian values stipulated that a lady did not do certain things, say certain things, or enjoy certain things.
My mother the same way .
Those values are still in place. Shalom


----------



## DrumRunner

This was on my Facebook newsfeed this morning and it made me giggle thinking of this thread.. It's too cute not to share.


----------



## Silent one

DrumRunner said:


> This was on my Facebook newsfeed this morning and it made me giggle thinking of this thread.. It's too cute not to share.




hahahahah! ROFL, that is too cute.


----------



## Faceman

DrumRunner said:


> This was on my Facebook newsfeed this morning and it made me giggle thinking of this thread.. It's too cute not to share.


Haha...I know just how the little guy feels...:rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner

Rofl!!


----------



## nikelodeon79

Wow, this is an interesting thread.

I was not surprised to see the "go feed your baby in the bathroom" comment, and was happy to see that someone with common sense brought up how disgusting public restrooms are and feeding a baby in one is just not okay.

But to see someone actually state that BFing mothers should RENT A HOTEL ROOM when they're out in public to feed their babies? Ridiculous!!!!

If it bothers you, DON'T LOOK. If you happen to catch a glimpse of nipple, is it going to kill you?

Someone else suggested "having the courtesy to pump first." Are you aware that many mothers simply are not able to pump any significant amount of milk for their babies? Breastfeeding a child is quite different than pumping, and a mother who has more than enough milk for her child still might find it difficult to pump enough for a trip away from home.

Additionally, sometimes babies have difficulty feeding and if given a bottle too soon, they will reject the breast altogether.

My son is 15 months old and when he was a newborn, there were times when I nearly went stir crazy. I told my therapist that I felt like I was "trapped" in the chair... I was constantly feeding him. He demanded to be fed about every 1.5 hours. I wanted to keep trying breastfeeding, because I wanted to give him the best nutrition possible. 

I am a bit of a shy person when it comes to my body so I personally wasn't comfortable breastfeeding uncovered in public. Guess what? My son refused to eat if he was covered (we used one of those super light covers that are available). He would simply scream and scream, causing his acid reflux to flare up. So, for those who suggested "cover up," know that that's not always an option.

I actually ended up introducing formula early on because I just was not producing enough milk, so it wasn't an issue for me. If we went out, we brought formula. It did make things difficult, though, because formula also caused more health issues as far as his acid reflux was concerned, so if the option to go with 100% breastmilk would've been there, I wouldn't have introduced formula for all the convenience in the world.

What I wish I would see is some stores/public places introduce a "breastfeeding room" for nursing mothers. If others are uncomfortable watching a woman feed her baby, provide a place for her to do so outside the public eye. Until these types of areas become a standard, how can we possibly demand that mothers not feed their babies in public? We cannot expect them to remain locked away from the world... and for those of you who are suggesting it... well... I guess you have no idea what it feels like to be in that position.

So before we judge mothers for breastfeeding in public, maybe we need to have a little compassion and understanding... maybe we need to stop thinking about ourselves and our reaction and think about a mom struggling to do what's best for her child. Maybe it makes HER uncomfortable, too. Really, though, what choice does she have? Most mothers would die for their child, so showing a little skin in public is trivial.


----------



## Lockwood

Amen!!


----------



## AlexS

Amen from me too. 

I personally believe that those having a huge problem with breast feeding in public when as little is displayed as possible are the ones with the issue. It's not the Mothers fault that everything has become sexualized, and what is the most natural thing in the world is making them uncomfortable.


----------



## dbarabians

Your right Alex if seeing someone brestfeed a baby troubles you it is YOUR problem. Turn your head, leave the area, don't look. It is that simple. Shalom


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

See I have no issue with actually doing it in public until someone just assumes everyone wants to see the whole boob clear as day. Then that draws the line. Otherwise, if covered up or whatever have you that doesn't expose everything then I could careless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

I didn't have the luxury of being able to cover up. And yes, I probably flashed a lot of boob while I was feeding in public - it's a little hard to control two babies and two boobs when you only have two hands, and Hubby putting his hands in to help only raised more eyebrows ****. 

Discretion is a two way street. A breastfeeding mother does not jiggle her boob in your face for you to see, and any significant breast that you see, such as nipple, is probably only in the second between releasing the breast from it's normal habitat and the child latching on. Once the baby is feeding, you can usually not see any nipple at all (unless you have really large areola, like I did while feeding lol). Nothing is compelling you to look, and perhaps instead of questioning the mother's discretion, you should question your own. Would you like someone to stare at your boobs? 

As far as kids seeing it - I fed my girls in a pre-primary class (first year before compulsory schooling in Aus). The teacher was adamant that I not go hide away - kids need to see it to know that it is normal and natural. If we expose our kids to situations like breastfeeding, and show them by our responses that it is not a big deal, then they will act like it is not a big deal as adults. So, while it might make you uncomfortable, please think about the values you wish to instill in your own children, and act accordingly.


----------



## Cinder

I have no problems with mothers breast feeding in public. 

As for uniforms, I really don't get the issue. I know I wouldn't like to be hungry just because of something my mother was wearing. Clothing is clothing. I don't care if a mom feeds her child wearing a pink tutu or anything else. (Though you might get some odd stares :lol. 

I don't think you should walk around with your breast hanging out of your shirt, but at the end of the day, if something shows it's JUST a breast, not the end of the world. Women have breasts. They are not for men or for sexual purposes only. I saw something somewhere that stated that breasts are over-sexualized, and I think I agree. 

As for children seeing, that is also not the end of the world. Who cares if children asks questions? That's what children do. Just tell them that mothers sometimes feed their babies with milk from their breasts. It's not that hard. In fifth grade we were all sat down and given the puberty talk, the boys and girls were separated for peace of mind and we were told (among other things), that since humans are mammals women can produce milk and feed it to their babies. We were not scarred for life or traumatized or anything like that, and most of us already knew this information by that time, from parents or books or whatever. 



> I don't consider breast feeding in public distasteful or offensive, but you know what I do consider offensive? Muffin tops on women or girls with big bellies. Personally, I think that is about the most disgusting "exposure" there is - ranks right up there with bare man-boobs. If you gals that do that think it is somehow sexy, you are dead wrong - those people that are looking at you aren't admiring you...they are laughing at you...


Wow, this is the most ignorant and insulting post I've seen from you, Faceman. 

Why are you offended or disgusted by someone's else's weight? And why would you specify "girls/women"? Is a girl with a "big belly" somehow worse than a man with a big belly? If you think so, that is sexist and wrong. 

As for muffin tops, I have had problems with my weight in the past. Depending on where I was, my jeans could either be very loose, or tight, and I very well might have sported a "muffin top" at some point. That was no one's problem but my own. Even if your jeans aren't too tight, you might still have a "muffin top", simply because you don't have a flat stomach. 

Trust me, I did not nor have I ever thought I was sexy. I used to feel terribly about myself. 

Now, I don't think that you should wear jeans that are ten sizes too small or anything like that, mostly because I can't see how that could be comfortable. 

What I choose to wear is none of your business. Nor is my or anyone else's weight or bellies. If you have a problem with someone else's weight or "big belly", you can kindly take your opinions home, with what I assume is a flat stomach and perfectly fitting clothing,


----------



## Failbhe

Cinder - I'm sure I've had a muffin top sneaking over the top of my jeans, and I am certainly not in "perfect" shape. I'm not sure about Faceman, but at least in my earlier comment in regards to muffin tops being unattractive I was meaning in the cases where women are obviously wearing very small, very tight, attention grabbing clothes and the skin in question is bare. Personally I find seeing a teenager's hot pink g-string over her too-small low-rider jeans far more offensive than seeing a woman breastfeeding.


----------



## DrumRunner

Exactly as Failbhe said, it doesn't matter if it's a larger girl, skinny girls can have a muffin top as well..my point was entirely about all women should wear clothes that fit their body properly. Every single woman can be sexy in my mind, every one. It just depends on how you carry yourself, how you act, not wearing clothes that you shouldn't be wearing (attentionseeking, too tight, too low) and such.. 

I hate to see that women today call men dogs and all..A majority of women set themselves up for it. Don't expect to wear revealing clothes and guys not look. They're guys..They ARE going to look..and if you're out there with you thong showing and the girls falling out of a low cut shirt that leaves little to the imagination, don't expect a guy to think you're a lady..A majority of girls today, especially teens and young adults, have no respect for themselves today and it makes me sick..I've many times looked my sister (16) over when she's going out and told her to try again with her outfit.


----------



## WesternBella

It's natural, people who think they shouldn't be allowed to do it are jacka**es.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch

AlexS said:


> Amen from me too.
> 
> I personally believe that those having a huge problem with breast feeding in public when as little is displayed as possible are the ones with the issue. It's not the Mothers fault that everything has become sexualized, and what is the most natural thing in the world is making them uncomfortable.


just read a few pages here...oh dear..BK (before kids) I decided to be wild & take a vacation alone, went to Morea a beautiful island in the South Pacific...these were the days that I looked quite good in a string bikini (Teehee) well I wanted to get an even tan and had the strings untied...along came a wave...oh no my camera!! jumped up so fast to grab it & was mortified that my string bikini was gone!! guess what absolutely no one cared..why? haha.. because Morea is owned by France where topless beaches are the norm!! taught me that just because I might have biases about the human body others don't...several years later, I breast fed my daughter without bias about it, it was quite a beautiful bonding experience & quite frankly when she was hungry..she was hungry..end of story!!


----------



## Faceman

Cinder said:


> ...Wow, this is the most ignorant and insulting post I've seen from you, Faceman.
> 
> Why are you offended or disgusted by someone's else's weight? And why would you specify "girls/women"? Is a girl with a "big belly" somehow worse than a man with a big belly? If you think so, that is sexist and wrong.
> 
> As for muffin tops, I have had problems with my weight in the past. Depending on where I was, my jeans could either be very loose, or tight, and I very well might have sported a "muffin top" at some point. That was no one's problem but my own. Even if your jeans aren't too tight, you might still have a "muffin top", simply because you don't have a flat stomach.
> 
> Trust me, I did not nor have I ever thought I was sexy. I used to feel terribly about myself.
> 
> Now, I don't think that you should wear jeans that are ten sizes too small or anything like that, mostly because I can't see how that could be comfortable.
> 
> What I choose to wear is none of your business. Nor is my or anyone else's weight or bellies. If you have a problem with someone else's weight or "big belly", you can kindly take your opinions home, with what I assume is a flat stomach and perfectly fitting clothing,


What a person does or does not find offensive has nothing to do with ignorance. Try looking up the definition of ignorant...it might enlighten you.

As I said, I find muffin tops, especially on young girls, offensive and disgusting. It has NOTHING to do with weight - I NEVER said or intimated I have anything against overweight people. As a former bodybuilder and fitness trainer I have worked with lots of overweight people - they are people just as anyone else. 

If you don't find girls walking around with their huge bellies flopping in the breeze for all to see offensive, that is your opinion. I have my opinions, and if you don't like them that is too bad. 

Just so you know in advance if any of them come up in future threads, I also find guys that wear their pants around their knees disgusting, I find people that don't bathe disgusting, I find 13 year old girls that dress like hookers disgusting, and I find excessive (note, I said excessive) facial piercing disgusting. Notice none of those things have anything with a person's weight or looks - but rather how they present themselves. It is the presentation that is disgusting - not the person's physical condition...


----------



## mysticalhorse

I BF all 3 of my children, 2 of them to almost 2yrs old both for actual reasons.I never put a blanket on my babies but no one ever knew I was nursing unless they tried getting the babies attention then I would politely let them know they were nursing. On the subject of other children and teens seeing someone else nurse... I always answered those kids questions and pointed out that cats and dogs nurse kittens and puppies the same way. Easy peasy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I too have lived in Europe and most women go topless on the beach.
People change on the beach. You get to see everything.
It is a nonissue.
I have also been to Hippie Hollow in Austin on Lake Travis and it is a nude beach.
I was the one feeling out of place for wearing clothes.
women who wear clothes that are too small or tight are following trends and are trying to be fashionable.
Most really have no idea that we are not seeing the clothes or how stylish they are but how much excess flesh is shown. Its called denial Shalom


----------



## trailhorserider

Are we still posting pictures of moobs? (Mare boobs of course!) :lol:


----------



## tennesseewalker

I breastfed both my boys in public. Unless you are just searching for the boob, no one notices. I always found somewhere too nurse and not be obvious.


----------



## clippityclop

trailhorserider said:


> Are we still posting pictures of moobs? (Mare boobs of course!) :lol:


My pony's dam had a copius milk supply - I had considered weaning the baby like some folks do at a certain age, but being that I've had a copious milk supply myself when my babies were born, I had first hand experience on what it was like to try to wean babies. So I didn't interfere - My babies weaned themselves, and my pony weaned her baby on her own....no moobs here! :lol:


----------



## Delfina

I was giving a mother-less calf a bucket of grain today and my lil one comes over. I suggested she rub *his* ears (skittish of kids but likes ear rubs) and she goes HER mommy, it's a her... see, she has GUTTERS!


----------

